# της ενεργού, της ενεργής ή της ενεργούς;



## UsualSuspect (May 19, 2012)

Ορισμένοι εδώ κι εδώ διατείνονται ότι τα δυο πρώτα είναι σωστά ανάλογα με τη χρήση. Μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε το λογιότερο _η ενεργός, της ενεργού, οι ενεργοί, τις ενεργούς _ή το δημοτικότερο _η ενεργή, της ενεργής, οι ενεργές, τις ενεργές_. Το _της ενεργούς_, λένε,παραπέμπει στο ανύπαρκτο ρήμα _η ενεργής, της ενεργούς, οι ενεργείς_. Το θέμα είναι ότι το επίθετο ενεργής μπορεί να μην γράφεται στα λεξικά σήμερα (είναι μεσαιωνικό και μάλλον θεωρείται αδόκιμο), αλλά δεν είναι ανύπαρκτο. Μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικό όπως έχουμε επάρκεια-επαρκής και ευγένεια-ευγενής να έχουμε και ενέργεια-ενεργής. Στο διαδίκτυο φαίνεται ότι το αδόκιμο ενεργής, στη γενική ενικού (της ενεργούς) και στην ονομαστική και αιτιατική πληθυντικού (οι/τις ενεργείς) έχει αισθητή παρουσία. Μήπως το αδόκιμο έγινε και πάλι δόκιμο; Ο κίνδυνος είναι ότι στο τέλος θα βλέπουμε μικτές γραφές του τύπου: η ενεργός βουλευτίνα είχε πολλές ενεργείς συμμετοχές σε επιτροπές...


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Μισό λεπτό, γιατί μπερδεύεις ορισμένα πράγματα.
Το ο ενεργός (του ενεργ*ού*), η ενεργός (της *ενεργού*), το ενεργές (του ενεργού), είναι προφανώς σωστά, αφού είναι ο αρχικός τύπος. Πληθ. οι ενεργοί, αι (οι) ενεργοί, τα ενεργή.
Το _ο ενεργός, η ενεργή, το ενεργό_ είναι επίσης αποδεκτά ως μετεξέλιξη του πρώτου. Πληθ. οι ενεργοί, οι ενεργές, τα ενεργά. 

Το η *ενεργής της *ενεργούς είναι πέρα για πέρα λάθος και βαρβαρισμός. Υπάρχει η εναργής (της εναργούς), αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου παπά βαγγέλιο, παναπεί* άλλη λέξη.*


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, πώς κλίνονται όλα τα γένη (από το Λεξισκόπιο):




*Αρσενικό*
||||
|Ενικός||Πληθυντικός
Ονομαστική|ο|ενεργός|οι|ενεργοί
Γενική|του|ενεργού|των|ενεργών
Αιτιατική|τον|ενεργό|τους|ενεργούς
Κλητική| |ενεργέ| |ενεργοί
*Θηλυκό*

|Ενικός||Πληθυντικός
Ονομαστική|η|ενεργή & ενεργός λόγ. |οι|ενεργές & ενεργοί λόγ.
Γενική|της|ενεργής & ενεργού λόγ. |των|ενεργών λόγ.
Αιτιατική|την|ενεργή & ενεργό λόγ. |τις|ενεργές & ενεργούς λόγ.
Κλητική| |ενεργή & ενεργέ λόγ. | |ενεργές & ενεργοί λόγ.
*Ουδέτερο*

|Ενικός||Πληθυντικός
Ονομαστική|το|ενεργό|τα|ενεργά
Γενική|του|ενεργού|των|ενεργών
Αιτιατική|το|ενεργό|τα|ενεργά
Κλητική| |ενεργό| |ενεργά


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Εδώ βλέπουμε ποια άλλα επίθετα κλίνονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο (δεν έχουν όλα θηλυκό τύπο σε —_ή_):

ενεργός -ός/-ή -ό 
ανενεργός -ός/-ή -ό 
ραδιενεργός -ή/-ός -ό 

βαμβακοπαραγωγός -ός -ό 
γαλακτοπαραγωγός -ός -ό 
ελαιοπαραγωγός -ός -ό 
ηλεκτροπαραγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
καπνοπαραγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
μεταξοπαραγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
οινοπαραγωγός -ός -ό 
πετρελαιοπαραγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
σιτοπαραγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
σταφιδοπαραγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 

δυσηλεκτραγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
δυσηχαγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
δυσθερμαγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
ευθερμαγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
ηλεκτραγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
ηχαγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
θερμαγωγός -ός/-ή -ό 
προσαγωγός -ός -ό 
σπερματαγωγός -ός -ό 

γενεσιουργός -ός/-ή -ό 

ειδοποιός -ός -ό


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Bernie, τα ουδέτερά σου έχουν το πρόβλημα που λέμε.



Το αρχαίο_ ενεργής, -ές_ από το LSJ. Προσοχή στο «later form».

*ἐνεργ-ής, ές*, later form of ἐνεργός,
active, effective, μηχανὰς ἐνεργεῖς ποιοῦντες D.S. 17.44, etc.; of medicines, strong, POxy.1088.56 (i A.D.), Dsc.5.88, etc.: Comp. -έστερος more effective, πρός τινα Arist.Top.105a19: Sup. -έστατος, πρός τι D.S.1.88, cf. Dsc.1.19, A.D.Synt.291.9.


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μισό λεπτό, γιατί μπερδεύεις ορισμένα πράγματα.
> Το ο ενεργός (του ενεργ*ού*), η ενεργός (της *ενεργού*), το ενεργές ενεργό (του ενεργού), είναι προφανώς σωστά, αφού είναι ο αρχικός τύπος. Πληθ. οι ενεργοί, αι (οι) ενεργοί, τα ενεργή. ενεργά
> Το _ο ενεργός, η ενεργή, το ενεργό_ είναι επίσης αποδεκτά ως μετεξέλιξη του πρώτου. Πληθ. οι ενεργοί, οι ενεργές, τα ενεργά.
> 
> Το η *ενεργής της *ενεργούς είναι πέρα για πέρα λάθος και βαρβαρισμός. Υπάρχει η εναργής (της εναργούς), αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου παπά βαγγέλιο, παναπεί* άλλη λέξη.*



Edit. Ύστερα από την ορθότατη επισήμανση του Νίκελ (#5) σπεύδω κατακόκκινη να διορθώσω την παραδρομή μου. *Προφανώς* είναι _τα ενεργά!_ Mea culpa! Thanks, Nicky!


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το η *ενεργής της *ενεργούς είναι πέρα για πέρα λάθος και βαρβαρισμός. Υπάρχει η εναργής (της εναργούς), αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου παπά βαγγέλιο, παναπεί* άλλη λέξη.*



Το ότι υπήρχε το ενεργής, ές είναι σίγουρο όπως έδειξε ο Νικελ από το LSJ. Στην επιτομή του λεξικού που έχει πέσει στα χέρια μου γράφει επί λέξει: 
*ενεργής, ές = ενεργός, λέγεται για χώρα, παραγωγικός, καρποφόρος, εύφορος, σε Πλούτ.*
Το επίθετο τελικά, όπως διαβάζω προσεκτικότερα, είναι όχι μόνο μεσαιωνικό αλλά αρχαιότερο. Εγώ απλώς θέλω να τονίσω πως ο βαρβαρισμός που λες έχει ιστορική βάση, ας δεχτώ σαθρή. Ίσως δε, το _ενεργής _ήταν σόλοικο και στην αρχαιότητα. Έχει όμως καταγραφεί. Τώρα, αν το _ενεργής _ επανέλθει σήμερα είναι άλλο θέμα. Όπως είπα παραπάνω, ανησυχώ περισσότερο για τα τρελά που θα δούμε αν ζωντανέψει επισήμως ο τύπος αυτός.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μια μικρή ιστορία επιμέλειας.
Τον Γενάρη του 2009, μου ζητούν να μεταφράσω δυο διηγήματα για το πρώτο τεύχος του Asimov's Science Fiction στα ελληνικά. Παρότι η αμοιβή ήταν ψίχουλα, δέχομαι επειδή μου άρεσαν και είχα πολύ καιρό να μεταφράσω κείμενο και όχι υπότιτλους. Στο ένα από τα δύο, επαναλαμβάνεται το επίθετο radioactive (decay) στο θηλυκό, κι επειδή δεν σήκωνε λόγιο ύφος (ούτε θα μου άρεσε), το γράφω _η ραδιενεργή, της ραδιενεργής, τη ραδιενεργή, οι ραδιενεργές._ 
Στέλνω το μετάφρασμα, χρόνος για αναθεώρηση της επιμέλειας δεν υπήρχε, και περιμένω να βγει το έντυπο. Μόλις κυκλοφορεί, το παίρνω και το ξεφυλλίζω να δω τι είχε διορθώσει (μάλλον «πειράξει» σ' αυτή την περίπτωση) η επιμελήτρια. Το μάτι μου πέφτει αμέσως σ' ένα μεγαλόπρεπο «ενός προϊόντος **ραδιενεργούς* διάσπασης» (!!!) κι αρχίζω να ψάχνω τα υπόλοιπα ραδιενεργά του διηγήματος. Ναι, τα είχε γυρίσει όλα στο «η ραδιενεργός». 
Τα μεταξωτά βρακιά όμως θέλουν κι επιδέξιους κώλους, και μάλλον δεν θα ήξερε τη _ραδιενεργό - της ραδιενεργού_, δεν θα την έψαξε και κοτσάρισε το ετερομελογενές. Παρέμπ, η συγκεκριμένη πρέπει να έχει σύνδρομο αρχαιογενικής, όπως είδα και σ' ένα «*ορνίων» αντί για «ορνέων» αλλού (ή όρνιων ή ορνέων, τα άλλα είναι νοθόρνεις). Όταν είδα και τις υπόλοιπες αλλαγές (και μάλιστα στην ορολογία που σπούδασα κι έπαιζα στα δάχτυλα, φορ κράιν άουτ λάουντ!), σιχτίρισα και δεν ξανασυνεργάστηκα μαζί τους. Καλλιά ανενεργός παρά αποσυντεθειμένος.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Βάλθηκα από περιέργεια να βρω τις περιπτώσεις που η γενική *_ενεργούς_ χρησιμοποιείται αντί για _ενεργού_ για το αρσενικό. Τα θηλυκά είναι χιλιάδες, τα αρσενικά ελάχιστα.


η αυξανόμενη μείωση του *ενεργούς ελληνικού πληθυσμού
το μύθο του *ενεργούς κοινού 
η προστασία της υγείας του *ενεργούς πληθυσμού
Εισάγει το όνομα αρχείου του *ενεργούς έργου στη λεζάντα (Microsoft Office Project 2003 – έχει διορθωθεί στο Project 2007)
η απεραντοσύνη και η αιωνιότητα του *Ενεργούς Απείρου
αποποιούνται τον ρόλο του ηδονοβλεψία, του *ενεργούς ήρωα της ομορφιάς του κόσμου (http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=203663)
ΣΤΟ 14% ΤΟΥ *ΕΝΕΡΓΟΥΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΥ
χρόνια στο στίβο του *ενεργούς πολιτικού προσωπικού 
ενεργός πολίτης με όλα τα λάθη και τα σφάλματα του *ενεργούς πολίτη
σημειώνει τη μεταβαλλόμενη σχέση μεταξύ του *ενεργούς πληθυσμού 
οφειλόμενη στην παράβλεψη της μείωσης του *ενεργούς μήκους του υποστυλώματος 
Αναφέρονται στο παράδειγμα για την εύρεση του *ενεργούς εύρους-ζώνης.
σημειώνει τη μεταβαλλόμενη σχέση μεταξύ του *ενεργούς πληθυσμού και άλλων εξαρτώμενων πληθυσμιακών ομάδων (eur-lex.europa.eu)
αντιπροσωπεύοντας το 5% περίπου του *ενεργούς πληθυσμού του αρχιπελάγους (europarl.europa.eu)
Λειτουργία και υποστήριξη του *ενεργούς ηλεκτρονικού καταστήματος της Εταιρίας, 
ορίζει αυτομάτως και το κατώτατο όριο του *ενεργούς ενστίκτου
ελαφρυντικά και δικαιολογητικά στο γεγονός του *ενεργούς προσηλυτισμού του κειμένου
παρακολούθησης των αστρικών σμηνών στον πυρήνα του *ενεργούς γαλαξία


----------



## sarant (May 19, 2012)

Με το (ραδι)ενεργός υπάρχει κι ένα άλλο θεματάκι, που είναι όμως ευρύτερο, μια και πιάνει όλα τα θηλυκά ημιλόγια σε -ος (π.χ. ταλαντούχα/ος, ενεργοβόρα/ος κτλ.) Αν πεις "οι ταλαντούχες πιανίστριες", "οι ενεργοβόρες βιομηχανίες", "οι ραδιενεργές πηγές", τότε πρέπει (τάχα; ) να πεις επίσης "η ταλαντούχα πιανίστρια', "η ενεργοβόρα βιομηχανία", "η ραδιενεργή πηγή" ή μήπως μπορείς στον ενικό να έχεις "η ραδιενεργός πηγή" κτλ.;


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2012)

Εγώ προς τη ραδιενεργή πηγή προσανατολίζομαι, Σαράντ, αρκεί να έχω τις κατάλληλες προφυλάξεις και μόνο για ερευνητικούς σκοπούς. Και στην ταλαντούχα πιανίστρια, αρκεί να παίζει (και να είναι) ωραία. Από την ενεργοβόρα βιομηχανία μακριά, από την ενεργοβόρο όμως ακόμη πιο μακριά. Στον καθημερινό λόγο και στο γραπτό, ούτε ημιλόγια, ούτε μισόλογα, ούτε ημίμετρα, ιδίως σε σύνθετο της ενεργής που, όσο να 'ναι, έχει ανοίξει τον δρόμο. Αν το ύφος του γραπτού το απαιτεί, τότε βέβαια θα πάω στο λογιόκλιτο (όπως παρέμπ έκανα στο άλλο από τα δυο διηγήματα που έγραψα παραπάνω, που ανακάτευε με το ανάλογο ύφος βιολογία, βιοτεχνολογία, φαρμακολογία, ψυχολογία, κοινωνιολογία και άλλες λόγιες -λογίες).


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εδώ βλέπουμε ποια άλλα επίθετα κλίνονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο (δεν έχουν όλα θηλυκό τύπο σε —_ή_):
> 
> *βαμβακοπαραγωγός -ός -ό
> γαλακτοπαραγωγός -ός -ό
> ...



Στο πηγάδι κατουρήσανε τα έντονα; Η *απόλυτος* παράνοια! Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε σκονάκι...:woot:


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2012)

Η ηλεκτροπαραγωγή χώρα; Συγγνώμη, ποιος το λέει -ή γράφει- αυτό; Εκτός του ότι είναι τελείως παρανοϊκό κάποιες σύνθετες με το ίδιο συνθετικό να μην έχουν ίδια κλίση. Ηλεκτροπαραγωγή είναι η παραγωγή ενέργειας. Είναι ουσιαστικό. Μου φαίνεται τελείως ασύμβατο να δημιουργείς επίθετα ίδια με το ουσιαστικό. Ακόμη κι εκεί που ένα επίθετο έγινε ουσιαστικό, είτε έπαψε να υφίσταται σαν επίθετο είτε διαχώρισε την κλίση του: η πλατιά-η πλατεία, η δασιά-η δασεία, η βαριά-η βαρεία, τα βραχέα-τα βράχεα (βράχια), κτλ.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Τι να σας πω κι εγώ, που δεν ήμουν πίσω από την πλάτη τους όταν τα έγραφαν; Πόσο βασίστηκαν σε σώματα κειμένων και πόσο σωστά τα αξιοποίησαν; Και πόσα άλλαξαν από τον καιρό που τα έγραψαν; Σ' αυτά τα πράγματα οι αλλαγές είναι ραγδαίες. Όταν ξεκίνησε η ευρύτερη εφαρμογή της δημοτικής, μου ήταν αδύνατο να πω «διάφορων», π.χ. _διάφορων ανθρώπων_, μόνο «διαφόρων». Σήμερα, κανένα πρόβλημα. Παλιά έγραφα μόνο «μετέφρασα», τώρα το 'χω ρίξει στην τραμπάλα ανάμεσα σε «μετέφρασα» και «μετάφρασα». Και όποιος αναρωτιέται ποιοι λένε _ηλεκτροπαραγωγή_ για το επίθετο, ψάχνουν, ας πούμε, για _ηλεκτροπαραγωγή μονάδα_ και βρίσκουν. Διότι, περιέργως, κάποια πράγματα αλλάζουν και χωρίς εμάς.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="ηλε...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


(Με πλήρη επίγνωση ότι εγώ θα έλεγα _ηλεκτροπαραγωγική μονάδα_.)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2012)

Κι εγώ _*ηλεκτροπαραγωγική*_ θα έλεγα. Γιατί πρέπει να φτιάχνουμε παρεξηγήσιμες λέξεις; Αφού υπάρχει ίδιο ουσιαστικό. Στην τελική, πες ένα "μονάδα ηλεκτροπαραγωγής" να τελειώνεις.

ΥΓ: Η _*ηλεκτροπαραγωγή μονάδα*_ μού βγάζει 6 μοναδικά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι όλα αυτά τα σύνθετα, όπου το -_παραγωγός_ μπορεί να αφορά περιοχή ή χώρα και το _-παραγωγικός_ να αφορά μονάδες, χωρίς να είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρη η λογική, έχουν τα μπερδεματάκια τους. Π.χ. θα δεις _οινοπαραγωγική περιοχή_, πολύ λιγότερα _οινοπαραγωγός περιοχή_ (που θα προτιμούσα εγώ) αλλά και _οινοπαραγωγή περιοχή_ σε σελίδα της ΕΕ. Εντελώς διαφορετικά τα ευρήματα με _χώρα_. Αλλά είναι... δικαιολογημένα αυτά τα μπερδέματα.


----------



## Themis (Apr 13, 2014)

Με αφορμή μια φρικτή υποψία, έψαξα για εμφανίσεις της "ενεργού*ς* ζήτησης". Ακριβώς μισές γκουγκλοανευρέσεις από το "ενεργού ζήτησης" (4.900 έναντι 9.940). Μάλιστα φαίνεται να έχει μπει και σε τίτλο βιβλίου (λέω "φαίνεται" επειδή δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφία του εξωφύλλου και η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία): _Η θεωρία της ενεργούς ζήτησης_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

*Θεωρία της ενεργού ζήτησης*, πάντως, στον ιστότοπο του εκδότη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2014)

...
«ενεργούς ζήτησης»: 209 γ.ε.

«ενεργού ζήτησης»: 295 γ.ε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

Ποτισμένο στην επικαιρότητα:

Τόνισε ακόμη ότι για το Podemos είναι θεμελιώδης η παρουσία των γυναικών και της ενεργούς συμμετοχής τους στην πολιτική ζωή σε όλους τους τομείς και σε όλα τα επίπεδα
http://bankingnews.gr/διεθνή/item/1...πουσία-γυναικών-από-το-κυβερνητικό-σχήμα.html

Επειδή δεν είμαι οπαδός των άνωθεν επιβαλλόμενων ποσοστώσεων, δεν το βάζω σε πολιτικό νήμα.


----------

